# 5/16 vs 3/8 ammo



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I've done a little searching on the Forum, but have not found the answer I'm looking for. If anyone shoots 5/16 ammo I would like to hear your opinion between 3/8 and 5/16. I've tried the 1/2, but I want my ammo to go fast and straight, like a bullet. My ole pal MJ shoots bigger ammo, so I know you can be extremely accurate with the larger ammo. Thank you in advance for all your help.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Greywolf used 5/16 at the MWST 2014.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

1/2" rules, that is all.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

M.J said:


> 1/2" rules, that is all.


MJ is that the only ammo you use,hands down


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

As always, with slingshots I think you'll find a need to compromise..... I have only messed about with ammo sizes very little. Mostly within the range you mention. It was a while ago, and at the time I was far less aware of Pinch, and Release subtleties, but the conclusion I came to was that I was much more accurate with the heavier ball. Surely you're release is much cleaner than mine, with all that practicing you do. Not to mention palling around with M.J, who I'm sure is a fabulous teacher..... If you do have a good clean release, and a set-up that stay's out of the way of the pouch, 5/16ths could be the thing for you!! If not, get you're butt to the gym!!! hehehe That's where I'm at Mr.Tag, sir....


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Lee, I never gave it a thought about smaller ammo being affected by the pouch. MJ is one fine gentleman, he is always there when I have a problem, and trust me I have a lot.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Keep in mind, I shoot OTT, and with a pretty long draw. Balls in the pouch for a while longer than if you're tuggin 32"-36"....More time for the bands to straighten out all the slop I tend to have in my release...


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Tag said:


> Thanks Lee, I never gave it a thought about smaller ammo being affected by the pouch. MJ is one fine gentleman, he is always there when I have a problem, and trust me I have a lot.


It is truly amazing how very little it takes to deflect a ball! Try shooting you're longest practice shot (greater than 60') through a lawn sprinkler placed somewhere within the first 3rd the overall distance of the shot. Set up an overkill back stop!! You may be quite surprised!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

bigron said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > 1/2" rules, that is all.
> ...


Yep.
I shoot other stuff sometimes, mostly because I don't like to lose 1/2", but my accuracy is never as good.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well as usual I went the wrong way on ammo. My thinking was smaller lighter faster. I'm going to try some 7/16 steel.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I shoot 5/16" ammo love using this...1/4" will really fly ....I use flat bands..band up for OTT but shoot sideways....

Using the Dungung Ergo OTT shooter...very accurate.......

Also have a shooter for tubes..using Hygenic (tex's tubing)..getting close to a 1,000 rounds with no rips or trears in the tubing

persuto made tube....2 1/2" loop 5" to pouch...will do half butterfly about 36" draw ..just behind the ear.....really makes the 5/16"

ammo fly.... for the tube shooter being OTT but hold sideways........really like the hygenic tubing from Tex Shooter......

Well my friend Tag there ya have it from ~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Prototype.x (Jun 16, 2014)

I like 5/16 ammo more


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Tag said:


> Well as usual I went the wrong way on ammo. My thinking was smaller lighter faster. I'm going to try some 7/16 steel.


TAG~ Match the bands or tube's to the ammo ....with the persuto tube set up I am hitting 9/10 ..every time..with 5/16" inch balls OM


----------

